# My Childhood 'Liquid Solder' story !



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Way back in the 1950's when I was about 10 there was an article in MRRer Mag "Build your own transistor throttle" (which included this new fangled thing called 'Momentum' ! 
Well, I went to the local electronics store (there were many then) and bought all the components; 2 large 3 pronged transistors, those weird color striped resistors, a pot (potentiometer) and knob, capacitors, wire and other components.. BUT I hadn't a soldering iron nor did I know how to solder...Aha ! I'll try, yup !, a tube of liquid solder !! 
Well, I made a little control panel for it, mounted everything and wired as per the schematic in the Mag. then, ta da !! Liquid soldered it all..I hooked it up and.......WOW, It actually worked !! check out the momentum ! Wow my train IS actually doing it !! I called my brother to come down stairs to see this ,what seemed like a miracle then; delayed casual starts and stops ! The very first transistorized throttle (at least for me )and a brand new era in model train control...
Another reason I posted this now is that if, If that still exists it would be a great help for others who may be installing say, a decoder but scared of the heat from a soldering gun..I still would be !! 
I never again heard anyone ever mention liquid solder. Maybe the soldering industry bought them out to shut them up. Maybe it still exists..If so, then ! ..........M, Los Angeles


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

it still exists, but is not the best route ..
current capacity is less than -real- solder, and resistance is quite a bit higher than -real- solder ...
but if you don'y want heat, it's an acceptable second choice, although much more expensive


----------

